# SCORECLUB.net - New course: "Orchestrating the Line"



## alainmayrand (Oct 15, 2016)

This course is designed to take your knowledge from orchestration textbooks and give you the tools, techniques and clear steps to create melodically-based arrangements & orchestrations like the greats. 

Full course description available here.

Downloadable detailed Table of Content available too for a detailed view at what is in the course.

Thank you!

Alain

www.scoreclub.net


----------



## d.healey (Oct 15, 2016)

Got it


----------



## alainmayrand (Oct 15, 2016)

d.healey said:


> Got it


 Great! Thanks David!


----------



## tack (Oct 15, 2016)

Alain, thanks, I've been enjoying this course and your approach.

Just out of curiosity, what solution (software/technology) are you using for the notation input?


----------



## alainmayrand (Oct 15, 2016)

tack said:


> Alain, thanks, I've been enjoying this course and your approach.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what solution (software/technology) are you using for the notation input?



Thank you! For doing the on-screen writing demonstrations I am using a Wacom Intuos tablet with Photoshop. The bigger the tablet the better.

I still prefer paper though. 

Alain


----------



## tack (Oct 15, 2016)

alainmayrand said:


> For doing the on-screen writing demonstrations I am using a Wacom Intuos tablet with Photoshop. The bigger the tablet the better.


You've gotten impressively good with it. I'd have sworn you were using something like a Surface Pro, or at least a Wacom Cintiq, or something with a screen, given your accuracy.


----------



## alainmayrand (Oct 15, 2016)

tack said:


> You've gotten impressively good with it. I'd have sworn you were using something like a Surface Pro, or at least a Wacom Cintiq, or something with a screen, given your accuracy.



Thank you! It wasn't too hard to get used to. Quite easy actually. A Cintq would be fun too. 

Alain


----------



## Assa (Oct 16, 2016)

Finally a new course . I bought all of Alains classes and I can honestly say that this is one of the best investments I have ever made. Even if the topics were not new to me, I still learned a lot - because his approach is very practical. Reading about those topics in a book is very different, because it explains things, but does not show you how to use it in the real world.

Alain is a fantastic teacher, checkout his youtube channel to convince yourself, there are some interesting videos you can find.


----------



## Peter Cavallo (Oct 16, 2016)

This seriously is the best course available that teaches instead of preaches. Alain is a master teacher and every technique shown is a valuable tool for any composer at any level.


----------



## alainmayrand (Oct 17, 2016)

Assa said:


> Finally a new course . I bought all of Alains classes and I can honestly say that this is one of the best investments I have ever made. Even if the topics were not new to me, I still learned a lot - because his approach is very practical. Reading about those topics in a book is very different, because it explains things, but does not show you how to use it in the real world.
> 
> Alain is a fantastic teacher, checkout his youtube channel to convince yourself, there are some interesting videos you can find.



Wow. Thank you Assa! Can I use that quote?


----------



## alainmayrand (Oct 17, 2016)

Peter Cavallo said:


> This seriously is the best course available that teaches instead of preaches. Alain is a master teacher and every technique shown is a valuable tool for any composer at any level.



Thanks Peter!


----------



## Assa (Oct 18, 2016)

alainmayrand said:


> Wow. Thank you Assa! Can I use that quote?



Sure!


----------



## alainmayrand (Oct 18, 2016)

Hello,

a video walk-through of the course has been added to the course description to give you a behind the curtain view of how "Orchestrating the Line" is structured, the contents, what you get out of it, how the site works etc...

You can view it on the course description page: https://scoreclub.net/course/orchestrating-the-line/

Or directly from YouTube here:


If anyone would like to get a view at the teaching style for these lessons, by signing up to the newsletter (you can unsubscribe at any time) you access to a private page where you can view lessons for free.

Just scroll to the bottom of the course description page to sign up.

Thanks for the incredible support! Already 63 students signed up in just a few days and some incredible feedback. (It says 64 but one is my test account) 

Thank you!

Alain


----------



## alainmayrand (Oct 29, 2016)

Hello,

just a quick reminder that today is the final day of the sale for "Orchestrating the Line".

Thank you for all your support and making this course already the most subscribed to on ScoreClub!

Next stop: Counterpoint.

Thank you!

Alain
www.scoreclub.net
www.alainmayrand.com


----------



## NoamL (Oct 29, 2016)

Highly recommend! Alain's teaching method is very clear & this course will give you a lot to think about.


----------



## alainmayrand (Oct 31, 2016)

NoamL said:


> Highly recommend! Alain's teaching method is very clear & this course will give you a lot to think about.



Thank you!

Alain


----------



## tokatila (Dec 4, 2016)

Alain, this is a truly exceptional course. I sincerely hope you will produce more courses on this topic, or I have start to save money in order to have private lessons with you


----------



## alainmayrand (Dec 5, 2016)

tokatila said:


> Alain, this is a truly exceptional course. I sincerely hope you will produce more courses on this topic, or I have start to save money in order to have private lessons with you



Wow, thank you! And yes, more courses coming in the future on the subject of orchestration! Right I am working on counterpoint.

Thank you!

Alain


----------



## Mishabou (Dec 5, 2016)

Would you recommend the Foundation course for someone who's never done orchestration and/or write orchestral music ?


----------



## alainmayrand (Dec 7, 2016)

Anhtu said:


> Would you recommend the Foundation course for someone who's never done orchestration and/or write orchestral music ?



The Essential Composer Training course covers diatonic harmony and part-writing. If you haven't done this or haven't reached a certain fluency in that department, then it would be of great benefit to do it, yes, as a good orchestration relies on good writing first.

Have you done harmony and voice-leading, chorale writing etc...? If you tell me what kind of study you have done I can tell you if the Foundation course would be good for you. I won't push the course on you, if I feel it woiuld be of no benefit I will tell you.

After years of teaching I can tell you that, yes, the kind of training found in that course is a bedrock of good writing, arranging and orchestration.

You can read in detail what the course covers and see if those are things missing in your skillset. https://scoreclub.net/wp-content/uploads/ScoreClub_EssentialComposerTraining_TOC.pdf (Here is the detailed Table of Contents.)

Thanks for asking! If you have more questions ask away.

Alain


----------



## Mishabou (Dec 7, 2016)

alainmayrand said:


> The Essential Composer Training course covers diatonic harmony and part-writing. If you haven't done this or haven't reached a certain fluency in that department, then it would be of great benefit to do it, yes, as a good orchestration relies on good writing first.
> 
> Have you done harmony and voice-leading, chorale writing etc...? If you tell me what kind of study you have done I can tell you if the Foundation course would be good for you. I won't push the course on you, if I feel it woiuld be of no benefit I will tell you.
> 
> ...



Hi Alain,

Well i took basic harmony classes in college (20 years ago) as part of the jazz curriculum but to be honest, i never use it as my instrument is drums. I stop touring a few years ago and started to write more, mostly by ear. I would like to further my writing chops by acquiring a good foundation.

Thanks


----------



## alainmayrand (Dec 7, 2016)

Anhtu said:


> Hi Alain,
> 
> Well i took basic harmony classes in college (20 years ago) as part of the jazz curriculum but to be honest, i never use it as my instrument is drums. I stop touring a few years ago and started to write more, mostly by ear. I would like to further my writing chops by acquiring a good foundation.
> 
> Thanks



I see. From that bit of information I would think that Essential Composer Training would be advantageous, or any harmony and voice-leading course that you would like to take. 

From there then you could go to "Orchestrating the Line" and be able to get more out of it and do more with it.

Thanks!

Alain


----------



## ZenFaced (Nov 29, 2018)

Watching it again now. Looking forward to watching Orchestrating Line 2


----------



## d.healey (Nov 29, 2018)

ZenFaced said:


> Watching it again now. Looking forward to watching Orchestrating Line 2


The first one is great, the second is fantastic, I bought the third a while ago but haven't finished it yet, so far it's awesome


----------

